# eating RAW oats



## viet_jon (Aug 3, 2006)

anyone know if it's okay to eat OATs raw?

just poor milk over it like ceraeal. I hate the mushy taste of miscrowaved oats.


----------



## drew_c (Aug 3, 2006)

Might want to employ a blender. eating them straight out of the box is a little harsh. at least drink a lot of water along with it 

i have some raw, blended, with other ingredients every morning. it's fine


----------



## Yanick (Aug 3, 2006)

raw oats are fine, they are even slightly lower GI than cooked oats.

raw oats with chocolate protein poured over them tastes pretty good actually.


----------



## shiznit2169 (Aug 3, 2006)

Yanick said:
			
		

> raw oats are fine, they are even slightly lower GI than cooked oats.
> 
> *raw oats with chocolate protein poured over them tastes pretty good actually.*



I should try that. I eat them raw as well in a bowl with milk but i'll definitely try that tomorrow.


----------



## Yanick (Aug 3, 2006)

shiznit2169 said:
			
		

> I should try that. I eat them raw as well in a bowl with milk but i'll definitely try that tomorrow.



i mix my protein with straight water but if mixed with milk and poured over oats its that much better.


----------



## Gordo (Aug 3, 2006)

Eating raw oats isn't super problematic....however you *might* want to soak them simply to minimize phytic acid. The jury is a little out though on just how bad phytic acid is.



> Oats also contain phytic acid, which has historically been considered a negative since phytic acid is known to bind minerals and, therefore, decrease their absorption. Practical problems with phytic acid impairing nutritional status have been only described in populations with marginal nutritional intakes that ingest unleavened breads. Phytic acid also functions as an antioxidant and may be important when intake of iron or copper is excessive, causing increased lipid peroxidation.



http://www.namamillers.org/prd_o.html

and from wikipedia:


> Phytic acid is a strong chelator of important minerals such as calcium, magnesium, iron and zinc and can therefore contribute to mineral deficiencies in developing countries [1]. For people with a particularly low intake of essential minerals, especially young children and those in developing countries, this effect can be undesirable. However, dietary mineral chelators help prevent over-mineralization of joints, blood vessels, and other parts of the body, which is most common in older persons. The Journal of Environmental Nutrition (April 2004 volume 27 issue 4) has also stated phytic acid may be considered a phytonutrient, providing an antioxidant effect.
> 
> Phytic acid's same mineral binding properties may also prevent colon cancer by reducing oxidative stress in the lumen of the intestinal tract. Scientific research [2] also indicates that it may reduce the risk of colon cancer. Researchers now believe that IP6, found in the fiber of legumes and grains, is the major ingredient responsible for preventing colon cancer and other cancers.
> 
> ...


----------



## Focus (Aug 3, 2006)

I might be pulling this out of my ass - 
When I used oats PWO, I made sure I had the "Old Fashioned Rolled Oats." Sure there was fiber in it, as well as any other oats, and you can tell what happens from there. But I recall that "Quick Oats," which texture wise was thinner and seemed grinded up, was supposed to be avoided in shakes. Could cause indigestion(?). I have used them however, but I can't say I've put enough thought into it to see which type of oats sent me to the bathroom more.

I used oats for a good half a year, with really no negative problems. Just moved to a more glycogen efficient carb (at the moment I'm only putting carbs in my PWO shake, I'm not knocking on oats).


----------



## the_menace (Aug 4, 2006)

Would raw oats have the same 'filling' effect as the cooked oatmeal? I feel like cooking it makes the oats denser creating a more filling effect which turns to give you energy for hours at a time....I'm not sure if raw oats would have the same feeling or effect. Does anybody know?


----------



## Jodi (Aug 4, 2006)

No, IMO, you don't get the satiety from raw as you do cooked.


----------



## Tough Old Man (Aug 4, 2006)

Jodi said:
			
		

> No, IMO, you don't get the satiety from raw as you do cooked.


And your opinion is dead on. I have 1 cup of dry oats everyday in 1 cup of water. I take this down immediately. This has no effect of filling me up. But if I cook 1 cup of dry oats, then when looking at it you seem to have 4 times as much and after eating it, you feel like you ate 4 times as much.


----------



## GFR (Aug 4, 2006)

*28*


----------



## MCx2 (Aug 4, 2006)

Yanick said:
			
		

> raw oats are fine, they are even slightly lower GI than cooked oats.
> 
> raw oats with chocolate protein poured over them tastes pretty good actually.



I like this idea, I hate oats but this might do the trick.


----------



## Tough Old Man (Aug 4, 2006)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> *28*


you have been here and seen the way I have my oats. Tasty my friend. Yummy~!


----------



## viet_jon (Aug 4, 2006)

Jodi said:
			
		

> No, IMO, you don't get the satiety from raw as you do cooked.



what's satiety?

what do you base your opinion on? common sense?


----------



## Focus (Aug 4, 2006)

viet_jon said:
			
		

> what's satiety?
> 
> what do you base your opinion on? common sense?



Satiety is the sensation of being filled. It's like comparing a hearty whole meal compared to a snack.


----------



## viet_jon (Aug 4, 2006)

^^^^
opps, i apologize then jody. Im the ignorant one.


----------



## Yanick (Aug 4, 2006)

i don't know bout satiety, but i can't stomach cooked oats so i eat them raw. plus you can't beat the convenience of raw oats, just pour some in a container and go.


----------



## leg_press (Aug 5, 2006)

I eat shredding wheat or weetabix because whenever I ate cooked oats I used to feel like throwing up after eating my second meal of the day and I dont get that feeling with the above cereals


----------

